# Y con ustedes...  Diego!!!



## Monnik

*ENHORABUENA, DIEGO!!! *

*UN TEQUILA MÁS POR ESOS 3,000!!!*

*(con este ritmo de celebración, me van a causar problemas!!)*

 


*FELICIDADES*​


----------



## Rayines

............UHUHUUUUHHH!!....¡¡FELICITACIONES, DIEGO!!.....

............... ............. ..............................  .............. .....


----------



## Laia

Felicidades Diego!! Una vez más... 1000 posts en un abrir y cerrar de ojos!!

Eres... un máquina!

Laia


----------



## belén

*
¡FELICIDADES!*​ 
Y para celebrar ese *3MIL*, he aquí *3 tocayos* que no se han querido perder la fiesta

Tocayo 1
Tocayo 2
Tocayo 3


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Diego: Three thousand already?!?!  Whoa! Keep it up! Soon enough, you'll catch up to me!  **

Thanks for all of the help and support you give to people here who are learning. (Including myself! I adore the conversations we have.) "And welcome again, Diego and Nicole with accents from around the world!"  je je

Eres un sol. 

Felicidades, amigo!*


----------



## Mei

*3    ???!!!! *

*PERO BUENO, TE DEJO UN MOMENTO Y MIRA! *

*IMPARABLE DIEGO*
*GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!*

*FELICIDADES*​ 
Mei


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Diego.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*EEEEEEKKKKK *
*Uno se va a dormir el viernes y llega el lunes *
*y miren tooodo lo que hace Diego *
*Muchas gracias por todo*
*¡Siempre exacto!*
*Tigger impactado *​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA DIEGO!!!!!  

Y gracias por tus buenísimos mensajes.

Alundra.


----------



## Eugin

*Cómo será la velocidad con la que vienes que ni me diste tiempo de felicitarte por los 2.000`s!!!!!!!! *
 
 
*FELICITACIONES, DIEGO, por los 1000, 2000, 3000 y los 4000 que ya tienen que estar por llegar!!   *
** 
**​


----------



## elroy

Muchas felicidades y gracias por tu sabiduría alucinanate.


----------



## ILT

*Felicidades!!!!!!!  *No es fácil llegar a los 3000 sin chatear y sin salirse (mucho) del tema 

Gracias por toda tu paciencia


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy 3000th Postiversary, Diego!​ 
I agree with Eugin: at this rate, you'll reach your next milestone by next Thursday at 4:00 p.m..... so while I'm at it, _Happy 4000th Postiversary, too!_


----------



## Outsider

_Enhorabuena, Diego.
​_


----------



## ampurdan

¡Muchas felicidades, Diego, sigue así!


----------



## diegodbs

Gracias a todos.
Después de una corta ausencia me incorporo de nuevo al foro y seguiré intentando incordiar y molestar lo menos posible.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## América

Diego llegué un poco tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca, Muchas felicidades y sobre todo muchas gracias por todas las veces que me haz dado una mano,


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas gracias América. Al continente y a ti.


----------



## lauranazario

Buscando por Internet me topado con que este es Diego.
Vaya, ¡qué diestro eres a tan tierna edad! 

Enhorabuena... y saludos,
LN


----------



## diegodbs

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Buscando por Internet me topado con que este es Diego.
> Vaya, ¡qué diestro eres a tan tierna edad!
> 
> Enhorabuena... y saludos,
> LN


Gracias Laura.
Como mis padres siempre me decían que había que estudiar para ser un hombre de provecho, yo les obedecí. Así era yo, como el de la foto, ¿o soy?....Bueno, qué más da. Mientras los moderadores no me expulsen de aquí por ser menor de edad......
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Sparrow22

Yo ya estoy llegando tarde !!!!!  te felicito Diego por los 3.000 posts, pero ya estás cerca de los 4000 !!!!! (vas por los 3500....) 

un consulta....... duermes ???  

*FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!*


----------



## lazarus1907

*¡Enhorabuena, Diego!* No se imagina la gente la suerte que tiene de que andes por aquí.

Seguro que has pasado de los 4000 mientras escribo este mensaje.


----------



## diegodbs

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> Yo ya estoy llegando tarde !!!!! te felicito Diego por los 3.000 posts, pero ya estás cerca de los 4000 !!!!! (vas por los 3500....)
> 
> un consulta....... duermes ???
> 
> *FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!*


Gracias Sparrow22. Dormir más bien poco, por eso estoy siempre con ojeras.


----------



## diegodbs

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> *¡Enhorabuena, Diego!* No se imagina la gente la suerte que tiene de que andes por aquí.
> 
> Seguro que has pasado de los 4000 mientras escribo este mensaje.


Muchas gracias.
Andar por el foro no mucho, más bien ratoneo con un ratoncillo nuevo que tengo, gris y negro y con una lucecita roja.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Yo tambien llego muy tarde, pero te agradezco por todo tu ayuda.

*And congratulations! *


----------



## diegodbs

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Yo tambien llego muy tarde, pero te agradezco por todo tu ayuda.
> 
> *And congratulations! *


También te agredezco tu felicitación y tus comentarios en el foro.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sintonias

Diego, me sumo a las felicitaciones y para agradecerte... acabo de empezar aquí, pero has sido entre los primeros en saltar para dar una mano, y tus sugerencias siempre muy útiles! Muchas gracias, que se te multiplique la buena voluntad hacía ti!

Monnik, pasa esa copita para el brindis!


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas gracias, Sintonias.
Ya veo que eres fluente, afluente y confluente en español.


----------



## Sintonias

Son más bien las confluencias entre los idiomas que a veces provocan remolinos...  

(aunque aclaro por las dudas: lo de fluencias no fue idea mía!)


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Mil Gracias por haberme ayudado con casi todas mis preguntas,Diego! Siempre te esfuerzas a ayudar en cuanto puedas.Por eso mereces todas las felicitaciones del mundo!



 ENHORABUENA!


----------



## diegodbs

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Mil Gracias por haberme ayudado con casi todas mis preguntas,Diego! Siempre te esfuerzas a ayudar en cuanto puedas.Por eso mereces todas las felicitaciones del mundo!
> 
> 
> 
> ENHORABUENA!


Gracias Jhorer. Siempre que sepa la respuesta y pueda solucionaros las dudas, seguiré intentando ayudar.


----------

